# New (To Me) 21Rs



## HowieL (Apr 28, 2010)

Just thought I'd say Hi.

We just purchased a 2005 Keystone 21RS. Barely used. Stored indoors. Never used black water system, micro, stove. Had to have it. However it meant buying a new TV. Got a 2007 Toyota Tundra iForce 5.8L SR5 CrewMax 6AT.

Moved up from Tacoma pulling a hybrid.

Living in Calgary AB and in the middle of a winter storm today. I want to camp now.

Anyway, Hi !

Howie

EDIT: The bunk didn't have a ladder for access. What is recommended? My boy is too short yet!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Howie,

Congrats! on your new Outback.

Kelly


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations







You'll love it! I just bought one three month ago. Let the mods begin


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Congrats on your 21RS!


----------



## HowieL (Apr 28, 2010)

Scottps said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I have not used it once and already i am constructing drawers for the wardrobe, shelves for the pantry and an 'under the bunk' storage system.
I have been looking through the mod forum and will be putting a shelf in the slide too. (DW hasn't approved this yet)

fun fun fun.

Howie


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

HowieL said:


> EDIT: The bunk didn't have a ladder for access. What is recommended? My boy is too short yet!


Keep searching the mod section and you&#146;ll find all kinds of ideas. Some members have built one out of PVC and others just used a bunk bed ladder.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and Congratulations,

You picked an awesome model. We love our 21RS and have done a bunch of mods. You can check them out here:

21RS Mods

Have fun and Happy camping!

Let the mods begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

congrats on your new Outback!!! happy camping!!


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Chabbie1 said:


> Welcome and Congratulations,
> 
> You picked an awesome model. We love our 21RS and have done a bunch of mods. You can check them out here:
> 
> ...


Just went through your mods, WOW, everything looks great







. I really like the Tip-Out drawer Mod, Would you happen to have part numbers??? I want to get rid of my tip-out as well.







I'll even pay you to build me one.


----------

